# Confusion, I need help, any insight is great



## deathrisesagain (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok so there's this friend of mine, she lives on 14 acres. Well ever since i started to go there frequently, i've been having trouble getting off her property. Never had trouble before i started going on a daily basis, and it's only when i leave late at night (after sun set), but today was strange, i had trouble getting onto her property. My truck got stuck so i put it in 4 wheel drive, and still wasn't moving, (yes i had my truck in drive, i've done this same routine every monday through thursday mornings for the past two months or so.). Well after about 5 minutes, i had a loud thud and my truck started moving again. Well i moved a few feet and stopped my truck, got out and looked at the spot where i got stuck in, and there was no evidence that i was stuck at all, there were no holes where my tires would have dug into the ground to get out. The only thing there was the tire marks where i had driven. It wouldn't have been an ancient burial ground, because there's sewage/water pipes, and electric wires running through the land, but there was "supposely" a murder that happened upon the land in the 1980's that a body was never found, it's believed that the body was buried on the land somewhere.
If anyone can help me figure out what this means, please feel free to give your input. Right now i'm open to anything, i've been dealing with hauntings and paranormal activity for my entire life, and not once have i run into something like this.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Hmmmm, you may want to try asking your question on a forum that deals explicitly with ghost hauntings and paranormal activity?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have an interesting story, but you may not find much help here. The Haunt forum is for Halloween haunts, not a paranormal forum.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Is i a truck malfunction?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mechanic. Find one. Transmission.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> mechanic. Find one. Transmission.


lol!


----------

